# Theater and church sound reinforcement



## Giannakeff (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello, everyone,

My name is Leon Giannakeff, president of Digital Services, Inc. We are involved in the design and installation of church and theater sound reinforcement systems, located near Fort Wayne, Indiana. I established this service as a direct result of having to deal with sound contractors in this area who have absolutely no conception of what it takes to provide good sound reinforcement in theater venues. My university training as a music and drama educator, in addition to my formal electronics background, has allowed me to design and install sound systems which are actually tailored to the needs of theater operators in this area. I am always open to new ideas and hope to contribute to this forum. Thanks!


----------



## hsaunier (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to the club Leon. Sorry to hear that you had a bad experience. We just did an install in a 1200 seat venue with a company out of Ft Wayne and had tremendous success. Good luck with your company. There is a lot of competition out there. Stop in for a chat sometime.


----------

